# Ride EX, Ride RX, Flow Quattro, or Flow The Five?



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Newbie here. Getting a board soon but had a question about bindings. I ride mostly all mountain and don't really plan on going park until next season.

I'm considering the Ride Antic 154 board if that helps.

What is the base plate of flow bindings made of? I know the Ride bindings use aluminum but don't know about Flows.

also any other binding suggestions are welcomed. thanks!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

mysterl33 said:


> Newbie here. Getting a board soon but had a question about bindings. I ride mostly all mountain and don't really plan on going park until next season.
> 
> I'm considering the Ride Antic 154 board if that helps.
> 
> ...


I can only say i really like my RX's...comfy and feel really strong.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

flows website gives all the info you need on materials.the antic is a killer board. many will tell you to get the flow m series binding at the least but i never understand why. i started with the flite 1 and it was fine for a beginner binding,no complaints here. i do like flows though.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

well I didnt know what the special thing they said was made up of.. only thing i could find on their website was the name of technology nothing about what is in it haha..

I like flows for their simplicity.. although i hated them when i used it on the rental because i didn't know how to get into them haha found out i had to face the mountain instead of down the slope like reg. bindings... but yea.. loved how i could snap the back down and skate to the lift haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Of the four you mentioned, I'd go with the Ride RX's. Aluminum and perfect for all mountain set up.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the Ride EX, they're really good and comfy especially for the pricepoint.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Only the Flow NXT line have the forged aluminum baseplates. I ride and love my '10 NXT AT-SE's however for the price I would go with the Ride RX's if you are looking to save the money (and can find them in large as most places I have looked are sold out).


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

jputtho2 said:


> Only the Flow NXT line have the forged aluminum baseplates.  I ride and love my '10 NXT AT-SE's however for the price I would go with the Ride RX's if you are looking to save the money (and can find them in large as most places I have looked are sold out).


Yea the place I'm going to get it from has a lot of them on order. It comes in a bundle with the Ride Antic for $377. I was thinking of getting the board then different bindings but guess ill just wait for them to come in. 

How durable are the Flow bindings? I heard they break a lot hence the reason I wanted the aluminum base.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive got a '10 Ride Antic 157 with '09 RX's. The setup is made to go together, and the rx's are extremely easy to adjust. The RX's + Antic are going to let you do anything you want to do and isnt going to break on you any time soon.  

Plus 377$ is killer I got mine at like 300~ which was cost. In the end the RX's will be less of a hassle off slopes, and honestly its not that hard to strap in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

hey im buying a burton custom 145 and want to put some RIDE SNOWBOARDS
Ride LX White Bindings what size should i get L or M. ( 145 is a youth size) 
so o the real question can you put mens binding on a youth board


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

soontobelegit said:


> hey im buying a burton custom 145 and want to put some RIDE SNOWBOARDS
> Ride LX White Bindings what size should i get L or M. ( 145 is a youth size)
> so o the real question can you put mens binding on a youth board


i think it depends on the size of your boot. i wear size 10.5 boots so i'd get a L binding.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i have the green ride EX series and i like them a lot. anyone else have these? opinions?


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got a pair of Ride Ex's from 3yrs ago and I really do love them. My boots are an 8.5 and the bindings are Medium. If your foot is larger I'd go with a Large binding. My boots fit snug and I don't think you'd get a larger size in there lol.


They're easy to adjust and at the price point deliver in spades on quality! I can only imagine that new Rx's are going to be fantastic and last you quite awhile


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> Yea the place I'm going to get it from has a lot of them on order. It comes in a bundle with the Ride Antic for $377. I was thinking of getting the board then different bindings but guess ill just wait for them to come in.
> 
> How durable are the Flow bindings? I heard they break a lot hence the reason I wanted the aluminum base.


Mine are still fairly new (around 25 hours on them mostly park) but my buddy had flite 2's for a couple years and never broke anything on them. Now he has '10 M9-SE's and loves his as well. From what I have seen, most of the BS that you hear about flow is from second hand knowledge of people who heard from someone who heard that someone had a pair of flows. Most people that talk crap on them have never strapped into a pair of them. I mean Scotty Lago rides Flow M9-SE's as well I believe or was and now the '11 NXT AT-SE's.

My NXT AT-SE's are veeerry light. That's one thing that is overlooked. I am very happy I bought them as they made comfort 10x better and incredibly responsive.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> Yea the place I'm going to get it from has a lot of them on order. It comes in a bundle with the Ride Antic for $377.


On which website did you find that deal? Still itching for an Antic.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

sangsters said:


> On which website did you find that deal? Still itching for an Antic.


the deal is at evogear.com

they're still out of the RX bindings and now only them in XL white. As soon as they get them in i'm ordering mine hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

The flow team is the lightest


----------

